# Does anyone have exhibition or German beauty HOMERS?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone here has or breeds exhibition homers or german beauty homers? I think they are beautiful pigeons.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I have a pair of Germany Beauties. 
I thought the male was actually the female and vice versa.. So their names are mixed up..haha. The male (White one) is named "Rosemary" and the Female BB is "Marvin"








(The pair on the right)













They had this baby last fall but it ended up dying out of the blue. No syptoms of anything. Just went out one day when it was about 2 weeks old and found it on the loft floor.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool looking birds Knoc.


----------

